# POINT Challenge



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Some of you may be aware of the POINT tournament. If not you can do a search and find lots of info and pictures on the main forum. In short it's a fishing tournament for the disabled, mostly wheelchair bound fishermen and women who would not be able to go fishing with out the efforts of a few folks each year who try to give them at least one chance. I have been involved off and on for most of the events but when I moved the boat to POC I was not able to be a captain as easily and missed the last two years. I'm back, and I'm trying to enlist everyone I can to help in any way they can. I was able to get the Company I work for to be a major sponsor this year and in that same spirit I am trying up my contribution as well. Ike destroyed most of the local POINT organizations equipment and ALL of it's facilities. It's all gone, Money usually available for the POINT tournament is sorely needed to replace the other equipment use the rest of the year. 
The challenge I would like all the wood manglers here to consider, is making something for the auction table. In fact I would like to see you make a lot of things for the auction table ! They are big tables and we can make room for a lot of stuff. This event is highlighted by a BBQ (Captain and crew meeting the night before) and a shrimp boil/awards ceremony on tournament day. Texas and outdoor items are a big hit ! 
To make this even simpler and easier I would like to donate all the Mesquite and Ike wood (Ash, Hackberry and Pecan, most spalted) I have to make Steak Flippers, top water lures, wine stoppers, duck, goose, deer calls, custom pens, light pulls, entwined antler creations, and anything else you can come up with. Most of the wood is ready to go ! Sorry, I don't have any bowl blanks, but I can maybe get a few out of the bigger IKE wood I collected that's sitting out back. If all you need is some wood to be able to turn a contribution, I have you covered ! I also have a few lure and light pull kits somewhere, help me find them and they are yours. I think anything made from IKE wood would be a really cool item given the personal connections POINT has with that very very bad storm. 
Anyone up for a challenge ?
I will post up more as I have it. Thanks for taking the time to read this. 
Here are the first contributions, as you would expect, Tortuga has kicked this off with some amazing generosity. Texas Ebony, Amboyna Burl and Cocobolo !


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

When do you need them by?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

So...where is this auction going to be?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> When do you need them by?


I know I had that in there somewhere, must have got cut.??

The POINT Tournament is usually the First Saturday in April, but I don't have the exact date...yet. It's a big ugly (the fish, not the catains!) tournament.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET...you know you can count me in for something. Keep us posted. gb


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

I googled POINT tournament with no luck. Could you possibly give us a link?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang...I am one generous sum*****..:biggrin: Those pens were intended for YOU, Richard, as a 'thank you' for the wood, help, etc...but I am mighty proud to have them in the auction. You can make your own danged pens..LOL.. Very generous of you..as always. I'll see if I can't come up with some more pens...and mebbe a couple of my 'primitive' pig tail flippers..

I don't know if you are in the "Organization' end of The Point, but I got a suggestion..I know Mont is a BIG backer of the tournament.. Since you say they are a little short of cash..mebbe Mont would be receptive to our own 2cool auction on the TTMB board in the weeks leading up to it.. Could sure reach a lot of people...and folks really feel good about organizations like The Point...These 2coolers have proved mighty generous in the past.

Good for you for promoting this cause.. I'll be glad to give all the help I can..(which is not much..lol)

Run with it, ET....we got yore back...:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Here is the link for the P.O.I.N.T Tournament.. Man !!! I didn't realize what a HUGH deal this is all over the country.. Somehow I had the idea that it was a 'home-grown' event... In any event..it is a WONDERFUL opportunity to lend a helping hand and bring a little joy into someone's life who is not as fortunate as we are...

http://www.turningpointnation.org/


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

If anyone wants some hackberry I still have the remains of a large tree from Ike awaiting pickup (or burn pile). I'm sure there's some chunks which would be good for bowls. One 'crotch' may provide some nice grain.
I also have all the mesquite Cindy delivered last weekend sitting here waiting to deliver to some of ya'll.
Almost forgot but I have a very large stump from our elm tree which we lost to Ike which will make several large bowls if anyone is interested. I'll just have to cut it off at the base --- so it's still very green......lol


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Here is a link to some pix from last year's tournament...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=155307&highlight=point+tournament


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

this will be fun, I got some blanks from Hooked that Cindy was so kind to bring us....with the pen turners here, maybe I can see what a mesquite super spook looks like and toss that in with something


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the support folks !
A 2cool auction for POINT may be just as good or even a better idea! I'm open to what ever works out best for the cause. 
Jim thanks for providing some background and links for folks to follow. The event is held at the Galveston Yacht Basin and typically has 100-150 folks involved and 40-50 fishermen. Recently we have had a few veterans join us as well. I'll let Mont do his thing regarding the call for Captains, Mates and volunteers. FYI, it takes a decent size boat to safely accommodate a wheelchair bound fisherman, and some of the chairs weigh hundreds of pounds empty. My 2300 Big Bay is usually the smallest boat in the water!
One year we had to tuck into a protected spot in the ship channel and anchored next to one of the "Big Boys". We had drizzel dripping from our caps as we sat there and smelled the popcorn and tried to watch the big color TV in the boat next to us. They had 12 rods out. We had 4. Still our fisherman was as excited as a 6 year old on Christmas day and we had an absolute blast fishing together.

More when I have it !


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Count me for some auction items..


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Be glad to do what I can. Unfortunately, my turning ability is limited to pens (and pretty limited in that field) but I'll do what I can. If anyone needs Mesquite let me know - still have a bunch that hasn't been cut yet and I have some Hackberry as well. I'll try to find time to do them soon since I'll be on the road most of March doing training for customers.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

OK team, I spoke to Mont and we have the go-ahead for an auction. 
I have never done an auction so if anyone with that experience wants to join forces, I'm all for it.
Mont will do his usual large effort to get Captains and deck hands involved a little later. If we have an auction it will coincide with, and hopefully augment, his recruiting efforts.
It would be March before any auction starts up, but I will be collecting items from now till then regarless.
I'll get input from Mont and the POINT folks on what's best to auction on 2cool and what to bring to the POINT auction and raffle tables, and of course your input is desired as well. 

FYI the tournament is April 3rd and 4th this year
Regardless of the 2cool auction, or not, don't wait to start turning those donations ! Either way they will help POINT replace some of the assets loss to Ike. 

Remember, I have the wood if you have the time.

More when I have it. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well done, Richard.. I'm sure the 'on-site' auction at the Captain's party will do well, as always...but they got a limited audience of the 100-200 folks that attend the function. TTMB has thousands of viewers daily and over a period of days would be exposed to many , many more potential contributors and bidders. We might also keep in mind soliciting donations from other sources that just us wood manglers.. A few big ticket items (Billystix..you listening???..lol) could help sweeten the pot..

I'll be glad to do anything I can to help...but the 'fishing' part is out for now...

Keep us posted...sure we're all standing by.. I got a few ideas along the 'wooden' line that ain't gonna require any lathe work...but I'll bet will draw some strikes...LOL


edit..afterthought...did you and Mont discuss whether you should talk with the folks who seem to be the 'biggies' running the tournament ?.. This don't look like no small local operation


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Well done, Richard.. I'm sure the 'on-site' auction at the Captain's party will do well, as always...but they got a limited audience of the 100-200 folks that attend the function. TTMB has thousands of viewers daily and over a period of days would be exposed to many , many more potential contributors and bidders. We might also keep in mind soliciting donations from other sources that just us wood manglers.. A few big ticket items (Billystix..you listening???..lol) could help sweeten the pot..
> 
> I'll be glad to do anything I can to help...but the 'fishing' part is out for now...
> 
> ...


Yep, my main concern would be interfering with efforts already well managed and supported by folks with the right amount of time to give. I have a PM into the POINT folks now, and see where MasterCylinder has already kicked off a POINT thread on the main forum upstairs. I would like to stay focused on gathering donations from the wood manglers right now, and make the call on a 2cool auction, or not, after hearing back from the POINT folks. A full blown 2cool auction for this cause, done upstairs, could become a huge undertaking.

In the meantime I have a solid teak tackle box I was high bidder on at charity auction many years ago if someone wants a pic to go by. Hint Hint. I treasure it and keep all the mementos I got from my dad in it.

More when I have it folks. Thanks again for the support!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Richard, I will volunteer my help in anyway I can, if you need help with something just holla!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

trodery said:


> Richard, I will volunteer my help in anyway I can, if you need help with something just holla!


Thanks, you know I will!

I spoke to the POINT folks and they will have a live auction for the high dollar items at the event. That's good news. Also seems like this has grown quite a bit in the last few years and turnout is expected to be around 70 boats and close to 200 folks !
I know some of the super generous 2coolers will not be at the auction, but I promise not to let anything from the wood manglers go for less than a fair donation. FYI, Top Water Ike lures, BBQ tools, rod racks, of course all the pens, and most anything hand made are guaranteed to be a huge success. Lets load the boat !


----------

